# Relief that works fast!



## kinglouie (May 15, 2007)

Hi,I have suffered from this wonderful problem for most of my life. I'm now 38 now and finally I'm finding out which product help me get my system moving.Are you ready for less bloating and nausea that melts away? Please read on for quick relief.If you are on a really strict budget try this:1/2 glass of fresh squeezed lemon and a pinch of Cheyenne pepper, every 15 min until you go #2. Do not add any sugar or syrup.The best thing that helped me is "NATURAL CALM" (Power magnesium). I take 600 mg spread out during the day. 2 teaspoons when i wake up, 2 at dinner, just use 1/2 glass of water.No more gas, bloating, cramping, etc. WORKS WELL.Link:http://www.calmnatural.com/product/18340500001Now if your stools get too lose, just add Metagenics "meta fiber". It will bulk up your stools.link:http://www.iherb.com/Metagenics-MetaFiber-...p;utm_medium=pfFeel better fast! I can now eat most foods now that my system is moving.More food for thought...Find a good probiotic that has 25 or more billion per pill. I can only have a non-dairy probiotic... Natren - Healthy Trinity - http://store.natren.com/Merchant2/merchant...duct_Code=60030Find out what blood type you are, and get tested to make sure you are eating foods you are not allergic to.for me I'm Blood type: O No dairy (eat goat milk, goat butter, keifer, goat yogurt).Try to eliminate sugar! This one was the hardest of all to accomplish. When you are constipated usually the yeast takes over in your digestive tract and you get more constipated!No corn, No wheat.Plenty of fresh pure water!!I hope you get the relief you deserve and feel as well as I do now - as fast as i did...


----------

